# spalted maple



## daugher12 (Jul 13, 2015)

Finally got around to milling this spalted maple. The picture doesn't do it justice. It has some really nice black line.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 13, 2015)

Very nice lumber! What size is it? Chuck


----------



## daugher12 (Jul 13, 2015)

This particular one is 1" x 14.5" x 8 feet. I got four planks this wide and several 1 x 8 x 8. I also cut three 2 x 8 x 8


----------



## justallan (Jul 13, 2015)

John, nice stuff indeed.
I've always wondered, on a spalted log how much, if any, does it fall apart when sawing and processing. Knowing nothing about it, it looks like if you waited about 37 seconds to late before sawing that it would fall apart. I just flat don't know a single thing about it and was wondering.
Thanks


----------



## daugher12 (Jul 14, 2015)

About the last 6 inches or so is fairly punky. I'll cut that off when I get ready to use it. Beyond that it's really solid. To give you an idea this log has been laying around for 4 or 5 years in different places. 

I'm by no means a spalting expert, but some observations that I've made.

It's hard to spalt big logs without loosing a lot of wood. This log was somewhere in the 26" diameter range. They spalt from the outside in. You'll get really good spalt on the outside and from the ends, but when you get further in it's "normal" looking maple in this case. I've actually milled this log twice. I cut about 4" off each face and then let it set for a few more months to continue spalting. If you try and spalt the entire log the outside will be to far gone and you'll lose a lot of wood.

Brown rot is the devil! It really degrades the wood quickly. 

It amazes me how long a log can lay and you can still get really good lumber from it.

I hope that answered some of your questions Allan.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jul 14, 2015)

My recent experience mirrors John's

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 14, 2015)

Very cool, thank you.


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 15, 2015)

I have access to some large maple logs that were cut and have been laying for 10 yrs. Is there any chance there is still some good wood inside? These were all over 20". Gary


----------



## daugher12 (Jul 15, 2015)

Were they in a shaded damp place, or out in the open? All you can do is cut one and see! Probably have some killer spalt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 15, 2015)

They were cut in a mainly oak timber and left laying so shade and damp I'd say. At least part of the time. Gary


----------

